# Help! My 8 month old keeps peeing on my furniture!!



## Bca6987 (Jul 3, 2012)

My Boston terrier is very well behaved and was actually really easy to house train. About 2 months ago we started trialing her in the house on her own ( she was 7months old. She started peeing on the couch so I assumed we were just leaving her alone for too long. So we decided to only leave her loose ( out of her crate) for no more than 4 hours. That was working but she still seems to pee on the couch frequently now. She never has accidents when we r home and prolly hasn't in like 5 months. What can I do? I feel bad about putting her in the crate for 8 hours while I work but I also don't want my furniture ruined!!!!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

You need to use a good enzyme cleaner like natures miracle to get the odor out of the couch and I would go back to crating her if she can hold it that long. One trick we used for a similar problem was to put heavy foil on the couch while you are gone, this may deter her from jumping/peein on the couch, worth a try at least .


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

You definitely have to get rid of the pee so that she, and you cannot smell it, at all. Nature's Miracle is good, but I also have a recipe that can be made from home ingredients that works wonders, too. 

Ingredients: Water, Vinegar, baking soda, peroxide, dish soap

If there's any wet pee, clean it first, if not just move forward.

Mix 50-50 water and vinegar and soak the pee area liberally. This needs to get into all layers of your furniture. Then, let it sit for an hour at least, longer if you can. 

Blot up the vinegar with paper towels or a regular towel. Then, apply baking soda over the vinegar areas. Let the baking soda sit for at least 30 minutes. 

Then mix 1/2 cup peroxide and 1 TSP (teaspoon) dish soap and slowly pour it over the baking soda. Mix more batches if needed. After everything is dry, vacuum it up.

Now, since it's on your couch, you will be best off using a spray bottle for all of this, except the baking soda which you will have to pat on. 

As Odiesmom said, you may have to go back to crating her and if you can maybe just pay a dog walker to come and walk her once through the day. Then once you're home just make sure she gets loads of good exercise, fun, playtime, and treats. 

Good luck! =]


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

If you don't want her peeing on the couch, keep her off of it.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We keep our small-breed puppy in an expen during the day when we're at work, and crated overnight. That way he has more room to move around, but can't get into any trouble. I would say that if your dog is peeing on the furniture ever, he isn't housebroken.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Pete did this... he would sneak away to go in the basement even if we were home, he was housetrained but wouldnt ask to go out so if he really had to go he would just sneak off to go somewhere secretly. We solved the issue by thoroughly cleaning the couch and not allowing him near it for a while until the association of going outside was stronger than the one with the couch. Maybe you could crate him again as a housetraining refresher or put up a pen for him on a tiled surface so at least cleanup is easier.


----------

